# Just got grilled on food cost for a catering company I am interviewing with and I had a brain stump.



## pkmorgan14 (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a brain fart when the the ceo was asking me about food cost.  I know how to calculate food cost and I was stuttering.....Omg i hope i did not ruin my chances of getting this job. Can someone help me explain myself so I can email this guy back and let him know that I know what I am talking about??? Plz help. Chef in need of a job...

Thank you so much if you can help me.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

???? so pkmorgan what did you tell them?


----------



## pkmorgan14 (Dec 8, 2012)

I told them that I took the inventory, raw food cost, waste etc... and ending inventory plus sales. But I what stumpted me was how did i come up with the percentage. I just could not explain my self. I know that if you cost out a recipe times 3 that is the markup. I really screwed up.plz help...I believe I am qualified for the job but explaining math has never been my strong point but I assure you I know what I am talking about. Can you help me with an email to save my self...


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

For what it's worth, I wouldn't worry too much. I've been told that if you get an interview, they know you can do the job. The question is if you will get along with your coworkers. One slip up in an otherwise good interview should not ruin  your chances. No one ever has all the answers.


----------



## poli (Jan 31, 2013)

You were on the right track. You take your beginning inventory plus your purchases minus your ending inventory and divide by your sales. This will give you your food cost percentage.


----------

